# Ramming speed (video by request)



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

I get asked a lot of questions about my kayak via PM in these forums and for some time now I've been receiving requests to cobble together a clip that demonstrates how I've gone about accessorizing my kayak and why. So I've been to get around to this for a while and when the fishing dropped off on the weekend I took that opportunity to answer the call. I'm using the kayak off shore in outrigger mode in this clip and the load out does differ marginally when and if I use it as a vanilla kayak, as well as a trimaran. Of course I do not need to be so heavily equipped for estuary/river/lake fishing, but my approach to fishing out wide is more maximalist. Note that my safety kit box is actually bigger than my tackle box.

The gear that I'm using here, as well as how I'm using it is the result of 18 months of trial and error, incorporating a plethora of experiments in gear usage in various conditions. What I've arrived at here is pretty much my ideal kayak - a no-expense spared dream fishing yak. A lot of these experiments have been made possible because of the position I have and industry I work in, taking full advantage of relative fringe benefits. 




It was hard work editing this clip down under 10 minutes (there's so many little mods and accessories on my yak) and I did have to make a few sacrifices, so part 2 is coming soon. That will include a closer look at my PFD, safety kit, tackle box, the rods & reels I use, as well as how I approach fishing from the Island in trimaran mode. In that segment I'll be focusing on answering the common questions people often have about fishing from a trimaran.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yakass
What a fantastic video, but more importantly what a great setup. Congratulations. I wonder though with all that equipment, how long does it take you to set up and go?
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Not long mate. All but the ama/tramp fit into a big Hobie gear bag (with roller wheels on it) and I'm so well practiced at putting it together that I have it down to a fine art. From the moment I have the yak off the roof of the car, it would take me less than 10 minutes to wheeling it fully rigged down to the water. Getting the tramp right at waters edge is another minute or so, but it's well worth the advantage it gives you.

Either way, I have no choice - if I'm going to fish out wide, I do need to be well prepared and can't get away with sacrificing like I can fishing in rivers, etc. I could leave the ama/tramp behind, but most of the time I'd rather not.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Very Nice Josh.

Great video, extremely informative. ;-)

Cheers


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Josh that was an awesome video and very informative. Thank you so much for taking the time to shoot and edit this video and share it with us. Job well done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad you like it guys. More coming soon. 
Already I'm getting some questions as a result of the clip, including a couple on camera mount positions (and why I have numerous). I could verbalise why I carry 2 cameras and why I have multiple mount positions, but the best way to figure out why I do it like that is to see the results. The shark clip was a fair example of the 2-camera advantage, and my most recent trip report best shows off what is possible with 2 cameras and various mounts, and what that affords on the editing table (note, both cams must film in the same res, or this cannot be done).

Watch to the end. From the 7.40ish minute mark you'll see exactly what it allows me to.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Josh

What is your set up time on your rig?

Looks like it would take a while?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

10 mins is a pretty good approximation. 12 - 15 mins if I go full trimaran. It use to take me almost twice as long, but I'm pretty well organised these days.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Yakkas

Great setup and I love the vid. Those AIs are just amazing yaks. Thanks for sharing.

dru


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

great mods Yakass, infact I am well impressed.

your watertight containers for your safety gear mate how have you attached them to your rear well, are they gooped or is there a lanyard of some sort also do those ram mount rod holders work under a decnt load, just askin as have new yak on order and I want to pinmp it simply but effectivly.

Cheers

Paddleparra


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

PP, those WP boxes aren't glued down. The larger safety box is held down underneath the bungee cord (which I have re-routed differently to the default set up, for a very specific reason) and the smaller black one has a bungee leash on it, so I just clip it to the rear-well bungee.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Magicm thought that would be the case ...... what about your ram mount rod holders mate have you had a big hookup while there was rods seated in them and howdid they fair?

pp


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Brilliant thanks. Especially I liked the lure box glued to the underside of the centre hatch. I wish I had gone for RAM mounts for my forward rod holders - even with extenders using the Hobie Scottys my feet hit the rod butts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

> what about your ram mount rod holders mate have you had a big hookup while there was rods seated in them and howdid they fair?


They hold up well mate. I;ve been hit by sharks, tuna, not to mention snagged while sailing at 15kph. They hold position very well, and if they do flex, it's never by much. To put it another way, they're better than anything else I've tried (which is saying a lot) and thats why I've settled on them.



> I wish I had gone for RAM mounts for my forward rod holders - even with extenders using the Hobie Scottys my feet hit the rod butts.


Yep Skorgard, thats one of the reasons I chose RAM, and also the reason I am using mine the way I am. They are well clear of the pedals, and also well clear of a full paddle stroke to.


----------

